# dzialka



## LeTasmanien

Hello,
I am thinking of this word in the sense of a place to take weekend breaks in.
Does anyone know exactly how this "dzialka" translates into English?
My friend says "holiday place" but I am not sure.

Thanks 
Philip


----------



## Greg from Poland

I've heard the word _plot_, though you migh want to modify it with a proper adjective.


----------



## BezierCurve

It's basically a small piece of land, where you sometimes grow plants (trees, flowers, vegetables), build some small wooden hut and spend time whenever you got tired of living in a "big city".


----------



## NotNow

_Działka_ can also be translated as a parcel of land. Perhaps your friend is using it to mean something like vacation property.


----------



## LeTasmanien

Thanks guys,
Especially BezierCurve who's description matches the actual "plot" (also good word) in question.
Cheers


----------



## Cynthia F

BezierCurve said:


> It's basically a small piece of land, where you sometimes grow plants (trees, flowers, vegetables), build some small wooden hut and spend time whenever you got tired of living in a "big city".



From this description, in England we would call this an "allotment". 

Where people in the city who don't have gardens can rent a plot of land/garden space, usually from the local council and as BezierCurve say, grow their own vegetables/flowers and escape from the town/city for a while.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Exactly. The only difference is that in England the only buildings on allotments are sheds for some tools and maybe chairs but in Poland you have to have quite nice "cottage house" - the biger, the better....


----------



## LeTasmanien

It's interesting to read these replies and compare the polish dzialka with the british allotment.
Here in Tasmania many people have a "shack" to go to for a weekend escape.
The Tasmanian shack is usually either near the sea on near one of the many inland lakes and is very much better equipped for comfortable living than the name suggests
(this is typical Australian understement!)
Nobody grows any vegetables or flowers at their shack.
Instead they spend much of their time fishing.

Philip


----------

